# White snot- Do I Worry?



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I've noticed a few of my cattle have some white snot. Seems to be mostly concentrated amongst a family of cows (mom and two daughters), interestingly. None of them seem otherwise sick or dull, good appetites, no coughing. None are small calves, and they were vaccinated a year ago.

We have been having some warm days, followed by cold, followed by rain, and now it's back to very cold.

Do I worry? Never seen this happen before,


----------



## stockdogcompany (Jan 25, 2015)

Respiratory Illness flow chart
Nasal discharge
cough
rapid respiration
depression/lethargy
reduced feed intake
fever

Chute them and temp them. It no fever, and no symptoms, no worries.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Took the snottiest one's temp (ah, the advantages of having tame cattle! No chute necessary :grin: ) 

No fever. The one who had it yesterday seems to have cleared it, so it seems like no big deal at this point. I'll keep a close eye on them.


----------

